# Jason Jennings Appreciation Thread



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Perhaps the greatest player of our time.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/tracker/player?playerId=17125

Oh Jason, where are you when we need you so?

http://www.nba.com/draft2002/profiles/jason_jennings.html


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I remember the time he saved a stray cat from my neighbors tree. He then proceeded to buy ice cream for everyone in the neighborhood.

I heard that he hangs out with Skita, Ruben BB and Ha these days.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

What about the time he built a time machine, traveled back 50 years, and saved a baby from drowning in the Vanport flood? Classic Jennings.

I believe he's still out there somewhere, keeping the world safe from refinery fires and bad potato salad, and making love to thousands of lonely women. In time, I know he'll return to the Blazers and his rightful roster position. Until then, we can only gaze out at the stars and wonder where Jason might be on this particular summer night...

barfo


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

barfo said:


> What about the time he built a time machine, traveled back 50 years, and saved a baby from drowning in the Vanport flood? Classic Jennings.
> 
> I believe he's still out there somewhere, keeping the world safe from refinery fires and bad potato salad, and making love to thousands of lonely women. In time, I know he'll return to the Blazers and his rightful roster position. Until then, we can only gaze out at the stars and wonder where Jason might be on this particular summer night...
> 
> barfo


I think I can answer that. I saw Anderson Cooper interviewing him tonight. Apparently he and his homie Kofi Annan were in Jeruselem tonight trying to negotiate a cease fire.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

I remember when jennings saved 3 marines from the ********* river in iraq. He took some pretty heavy fire and got shot 15 times but he never gave up. He brought those 3 marines home personally on his own private jet, which he flew himself while perfoming surgery on himself with a fork and some needles and thread. He then treated all the marines to some pf changs chinese food then bought then all hookers for the night.
It still brings a tear to my eye knowing that this guy is out there and willing to give his own life to save us. for this, I say thank you mr. jennings.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Jason saved my little cousins life. My cousin was pinned under a car untill Jason came along and lifted the car, threw it 50 feet and helped my cousin up. Where would all the little boys who get stranded under cars be without you Jason Jennings?


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

I remember when jason jennings let me borrow 5 bucks to get a new pair of underware after I **edit* at a function. This was a 5 alarm fire and I was desperate. he really helped me in a stink, ha ha ha.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I will never forget the one time I was having trouble opening a pack of gum. Jason walked right up and opened it for me. Don't know WHAT I would have done without Jason's help. Thank you, Jason Jennings. Thank you. :cheers: 

PBF


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I miss the guy. He had real potential to be a wonderful waterboy/benchwarmer.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Loyalty4Life said:


> I miss the guy. He [...] be [...] wonderful


Jason is not gone. You just have to look within yourself, think of Arkansas, and he'll be there for you.

barfo


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Nightfly said:


> http://www.nba.com/draft2002/profiles/jason_jennings.html


He kind of looks like Soda Popinski (from the game) in this picture?


----------



## bdw0617 (Apr 4, 2003)

he's from bald knob, he graudated a year before me, I played against him in HS and in AAU and met him a couple of times (i'm from little rock)..good kid, raw skills and obviously tall


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Now here's a player that should have been drafted #1!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Can we request that a thread be unstuck?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

No joke, let's unstick the Ha thread as well. It just adds useless clutter.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Ha thread has been unstuck.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Ha thread has been unstuck.


This one also?

A very small percentage of us here care about Jason Jennings and his hair.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> This one also?
> 
> A very small percentage of us here care about Jason Jennings and his hair.
> 
> :biggrin:


I think that most Blazer fans want to show their appreciation for the best Blazer to ever play the game.

I certainly do.


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

Hah - I thought this thread was going to have something to do with "The Daily Show".


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

2 former Blazer greats going at it!


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

never forget


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Finally unsticked this crap, sorry Jason.

Maybe we could also get rid of the "Trail Blazers Team Information Sticky" relating to last years team.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Draco said:


> Finally unsticked this crap, sorry Jason.
> 
> Maybe we could also get rid of the "Trail Blazers Team Information Sticky" relating to last years team.


You sir, have no heart.


----------

